# Next stop for Mark Richt.



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

Where do you think he ends up?

Where do you think would be the best situation for him?

Personally, I think Virginia would be a great job for him.  They are in a fertile recruiting area, and if he can win 9 games a year, that fanbase will be happy as pigs in... well, you get it.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

maybe he stays at UGA. They did offer that to him,to play what role, not sure.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> maybe he stays at UGA. They did offer that to him,to play what role, not sure.



Bad idea for both parties.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 30, 2015)

He should take his money and retire.....he is fairly young-and probably has sufficient money....time to do what retiree's do-Hunt !!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

not sure how much there is too this...but ...well....I believe Kirby will be the next HC myself, but do not believe it will be announced today as Saban nixed Smart talking to the media until after the SECCG. I did talk with  a local prominent booster this morning and the only thing holding up the negotiations with Kirby was some contention with him wanting to bring "Boom" along with him...bringing him might not make the UGAA happy. But the rest of this seems to be in line with the exact conversation I had this morning...and my friend who is alumni and a booster is pretty tight with some of the regents. He concurred with this statement. Take this and $4.99 and you can get a Happy Meal.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> not sure how much there is too this...but ...well....I believe Kirby will be the next HC myself, but do not believe it will be announced today as Saban nixed Smart talking to the media until after the SECCG. I did talk with  a local prominent booster this morning and the only thing holding up the negotiations with Kirby was some contention with him wanting to bring "Boom" along with him...bringing him might not make the UGAA happy. But the rest of this seems to be in line with the exact conversation I had this morning...and my friend who is alumni and a booster is pretty tight with some of the regents. He concurred with this statement. Take this and $4.99 and you can get a Happy Meal.


----------



## Bullhound (Nov 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> maybe he stays at UGA. They did offer that to him,to play what role, not sure.



They want to keep him on staff so they don't lose his recruits.  Not sure how that would work out.  He would make a great AD!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

Bullhound said:


> They want to keep him on staff so they don't lose his recruits.  Not sure how that would work out.  He would make a great AD!



I agree...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2015)

USCe and Eason follows.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2015)

Who is Boom?     Don't know about them firing Greg M.    I believe they should at least take his hair dye bottle.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Sounds like he wants to be a coordinator to me.  He said in the presser that he still wants to be involved in the game and the next time he takes a coaching job, he's looking forward to coaching.  Explains a lot.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2015)

huntindawg said:


> Sounds like he wants to be a coordinator to me.  He said in the presser that he still wants to be involved in the game and the next time he takes a coaching job, he's looking forward to coaching.  Explains a lot.



 If he doesn't stay at UGA, I think he'll  be an OC somewhere.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 30, 2015)

He's not staying at UGA, there's wayyyyy too much animosity between he and McGarity to stay.  The whole mutual decision CensoredCensored is just that.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2015)

He would be welcomed home in South Florida with open arms....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> He would be welcomed home in South Florida with open arms....



That's not what you said when you thought you couldn't get him.



tjl1388 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Thank you. That is all.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=857102&highlight=


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> Who is Boom?     Don't know about them firing Greg M.    I believe they should at least take his hair dye bottle.



Boom is Muschamp


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's not what you said when you thought you couldn't get him.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=857102&highlight=


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's not what you said when you thought you couldn't get him.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=857102&highlight=



And as I stated in another thread. I am warming to the idea.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> not sure how much there is too this...but ...well....I believe Kirby will be the next HC myself, but do not believe it will be announced today as Saban nixed Smart talking to the media until after the SECCG. I did talk with  a local prominent booster this morning and the only thing holding up the negotiations with Kirby was some contention with him wanting to bring "Boom" along with him...bringing him might not make the UGAA happy. But the rest of this seems to be in line with the exact conversation I had this morning...and my friend who is alumni and a booster is pretty tight with some of the regents. He concurred with this statement. Take this and $4.99 and you can get a Happy Meal.


I saw that on Facebook somewhere. That's where I get my inside info. It used to be brownceluse but after the bama kicker thread I'm not sold on his info.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> not sure how much there is too this...but ...well....I believe Kirby will be the next HC myself, but do not believe it will be announced today as Saban nixed Smart talking to the media until after the SECCG. I did talk with  a local prominent booster this morning and the only thing holding up the negotiations with Kirby was some contention with him wanting to bring "Boom" along with him...bringing him might not make the UGAA happy. But the rest of this seems to be in line with the exact conversation I had this morning...and my friend who is alumni and a booster is pretty tight with some of the regents. He concurred with this statement. Take this and $4.99 and you can get a Happy Meal.



IF Kirby is the next HC. I wish he would consider keeping Pruitt. Rumor is The AD and Pruitt don't have the best working relationship. Don't know if that is true as I am not in the inner circle. Lol. FWIW McGarrity looked very uncomfortable at the press conference. Which is understandable


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2015)

If Pruitt stays, where does Muschamp fit in?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> And as I stated in another thread. I am warming to the idea.



I think it will be really good fit.  A good coach with no dirt in his past.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> not sure how much there is too this...but ...well....I believe Kirby will be the next HC myself, but do not believe it will be announced today as Saban nixed Smart talking to the media until after the SECCG. I did talk with  a local prominent booster this morning and the only thing holding up the negotiations with Kirby was some contention with him wanting to bring "Boom" along with him...bringing him might not make the UGAA happy. But the rest of this seems to be in line with the exact conversation I had this morning...and my friend who is alumni and a booster is pretty tight with some of the regents. He concurred with this statement. Take this and $4.99 and you can get a Happy Meal.



Dadgum Happy Meal's are getting spensive.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 30, 2015)

Is Boom getting outed at Auburn? I think Smart would keep Pruitt and his staff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

USCe, UM


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't think McGarity wants Pruitt around.  If Kirby wants to keep him around (which I think we should), that might be a hangup.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hayseed

The President should have the final say if he wants Kirby and Pruitt I would think.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re:*

Perhaps headed to LSU as OC and QB coach, bringing Eason with him.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> not sure how much there is too this...but ...well....I believe Kirby will be the next HC myself, but do not believe it will be announced today as Saban nixed Smart talking to the media until after the SECCG. I did talk with  a local prominent booster this morning and the only thing holding up the negotiations with Kirby was some contention with him wanting to bring "Boom" along with him...bringing him might not make the UGAA happy. But the rest of this seems to be in line with the exact conversation I had this morning...and my friend who is alumni and a booster is pretty tight with some of the regents. He concurred with this statement. Take this and $4.99 and you can get a Happy Meal.



This would be the best of all possible worlds.


----------



## one_shot (Nov 30, 2015)

4:06 p.m. EST January 21, 2015








http://www.11alive.com/story/sports...ht-signed-to-new-4-million-contract/22118751/

UGA Coach Mark Richt signed to new $4 Million contract

ATHENS, Ga. -- Head coach Mark Richt will remain at the University of Georgia through at least 2019. His new $4 million contract was approved by the Executive Committee of the Athletic Association Wednesday. Richt was paid $3.2 million per year in his last contract.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

one_shot said:


> 4:06 p.m. EST January 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oooookay??...
report from January 21, 2015


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

one_shot said:


> 4:06 p.m. EST January 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you had been paying attention he hadnt actually signed that thing just yet..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

must be a vol fan


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

Flash said:


> Who is Boom?     Don't know about them firing Greg M.    I believe they should at least take his hair dye bottle.



ahh..."Boom" is Muschamp.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I don't think McGarity wants Pruitt around.  If Kirby wants to keep him around (which I think we should), that might be a hangup.



I think they hang up is with Kirby wanting Will...at least that what the last rumor.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

muschamp is a hot potato right now with his poor behavior in the iron bowl.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

if we haft to take boom to get kriby,no no no no


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Can someone explain why smart is such a great hire? Yes he is a good DC but he has not proven a thing as a HC or shown that he is up to the mgt challenges that a HC at a major university will face.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

bullgator said:


> If Pruitt stays, where does Muschamp fit in?



Nice avy.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 30, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> I think they hang up is with Kirby wanting Will...at least that what the last rumor.



I've heard both rumors.  Kirby wants Pruitt but McGarity doesn't, or Kirby wants Muschamp but McGarity won't pay that much.

Not sure if there is truth to either one, but if it is true, McGarity is holding the program back as much or more than CMR was.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 30, 2015)

The entire UGA meltdown is awesome to watch...that is all!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

alphachief said:


> The entire UGA meltdown is awesome to watch...that is all!



Fire Mark Richt!!!!!!!!!!!!  He must go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




Oh, crap!!!!!  They fired Mark Richt!!!!!!!!  What do we do now?????


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

alphachief said:


> The entire UGA meltdown is awesome to watch...that is all!



Meltdown? Since you're an FSU homer I can see how you would characterize it that way. After all the JW drama over the years everything looks like a meltdown to an FSU fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Fire Mark Richt!!!!!!!!!!!!  He must go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its pure entertainment.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Meltdown? Since you're an FSU homer I can see how you would characterize it that way. After all the JW drama over the years everything looks like a meltdown to an FSU fan.



FSU fans were the only ones NOT melting down over the JW drama.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Fire Mark Richt!!!!!!!!!!!!  He must go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fire the band!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> its pure entertainment.



It's like they are just figuring out that Kirby Smart has no head coaching experience.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> It's like they are just figuring out that Kirby Smart has no head coaching experience.



With a name like that, he must know football.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> FSU fans were the only ones NOT melting down over the JW drama.



Is that a fact? Several of them on here were "melting down" over the ribbing. But that's par for the course FSU thugdom. They probably didn't get the memo from the other FSU thugs about not melting down.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Is that a fact? Several of them on here were "melting down" over the ribbing. But that's par for the course FSU thugdom. They probably didn't get the memo from the other FSU thugs about not melting down.



Oh, you mean you has some people melting down over being berated over having Winston as their QB.  I won't dispute that, since I wasn't here at the time.

I thought you mean over the drama itself.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Oh, you mean you has some people melting down over being berated over having Winston as their QB.  I won't dispute that, since I wasn't here at the time.
> 
> I thought you mean over the drama itself.



Oh they melted down over the drama too. It was delicious to watch them defend the indefensible in high thug dudgeon.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Oh they melted down over the drama too. It was delicious to watch them defend the indefensible in high thug dudgeon.



Not to get into it.  I'm actually glad I wasn't here, but other than shoplifting crab legs, what was so indefensible?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not to get into it.  I'm actually glad I wasn't here, but other than shoplifting crab legs, what was so indefensible?



Here we go.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not to get into it.  I'm actually glad I wasn't here, but other than shoplifting crab legs, what was so indefensible?



 I thought this thread was about CMR


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy.



 glad you approve


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

What about CMR becoming OC and QB coach under CKS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

Richt to Maryland i believe


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not to get into it.  I'm actually glad I wasn't here, but other than shoplifting crab legs, what was so indefensible?



  I could have sworn you were around then...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I could have sworn you were around then...



Rebels yell a lot until they shut up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I could have sworn you were around then...


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Richt to Maryland i believe



Ash and Coombs , coordinators from OSU have been mentioned for the maryland and rutgers jobs. Luke Fickell's name has been thrown around a little to


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I could have sworn you were around then...



He DOES sound a little familiar.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2015)

I am hearing that McGarity is screwing things up. No surprise.  He wants Pruitt gone.  Pruitt embarrassed him with the stink about the indoor practice field and Pruitt has not been taking losing very well in the coach's lounge.  Pruitt is Erk unchained.  Word is out that McGarity told Richt he could stay, but Pruitt had to go.  Richt did not fold.

As for McGarity being gone, that is absolutely crazy.  Do you know how much power McGarity had to muster to fire Richt?  A LOT!  Now if he hires a dud, us old Richt fans are going to rip him to shreds.

Oh well, you got to break some eggs to make an omelet.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2015)

Richt was contacted by 5 schools yesterday after only being on the market one day.  I hope he stays out of the SEC east, especially if he goes back to calling the offense.


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 1, 2015)

*Next stop for Richt?*

"Duh eww"


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

South Carolina are idiots if they don't try their best to get Richt. That school would love to win 8-9 a year


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't see Richt going to an SEC school.  He's got too much class to try and go for a revenge hire.  I can see him going to an ACC school.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I don't see Richt going to an SEC school.  He's got too much class to try and go for a revenge hire.  I can see him going to an ACC school.



Revenge hire

It's a job and I don't think he would look at it any different


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2015)

Maybe richt could be a special teams coach somewhere


----------



## DSGB (Dec 1, 2015)

He'll likely take a break for a year and then see what is available. I doubt he goes to another SEC school, but you never know.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I thought this thread was about CMR



I've noticed that every negative post about anything UGA gets spun to FSU.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I could have sworn you were around then...



Nope.  I haven't been here that long.  I just post alot.


----------

